# default custom cropping



## grosloulou (Apr 15, 2014)

can we expect one day lightroom remembers the 3:2 cropping ratio I always use and suggest it as default ? it is so tedious to edit cropping ratio each image  a preset seem overskill for that  best regards marc


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 16, 2014)

I think its a deliberate non feature for good reason. There are an infinite number of ways to crop a photo. How would Lightroom know where you wanted to crop ? Why should it remember one particular position ? If you want to apply a particular crop to hundreds of photos then that can be easily achieved using the sync function.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2014)

LR offers two important crop ratios (Original and As Shot) and always defaults to "As Shot". "Original" is going to be for most cameras 3:2 or as near to 3:2 as your camera fits usable pixels on the sensor.  "As Shot" will equal "Original" unless you have some cropping aspect ratio set in the camera controls.  Otherwise the camera always puts out a full set of pixels and "Original means what your camera calls 3:2.


----------



## grosloulou (Apr 16, 2014)

clee01l said:


> LR offers two important crop ratios (Original and As Shot) and always defaults to "As Shot". "Original" is going to be for most cameras 3:2 or as near to 3:2 as your camera fits usable pixels on the sensor.  "As Shot" will equal "Original" unless you have some cropping aspect ratio set in the camera controls.  Otherwise the camera always puts out a full set of pixels and "Original means what your camera calls 3:2.


  thanks because I am often concerned with printing on a 15x10 (roughly because values are different in fact so custom crop otherwise i have a thin white line on a edge or extend and lose part of image) glossy paper at home, I generally crop 3:2 images 4:3 from lumix tz10 and 4288/2848=1.506 ratio close to 1.5 as you say and would like it reminds that i selected 3:2 in the list the image before or yesterday instead of default as shot in the drop down list.  best regards marc


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2014)

If you are using the LR Print module, just checking the box labeled "Zoom to Fill" will trim off the excess pixels and fit what ever aspect ratio that you send to the Print module to fill the printable area.


----------

